# Shuffle...when will it be shipped?



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I have a new Shuffle on order and the shipping date has not changed from October 31. I ordered it right after the keynote back in September. Does anyone have a different shipping date?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Have the same shipping date, can't wait


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Mac OS Ken podcast has speculated the NEW shuffle will be pushed back to mid November.  

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=120867842


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I would say sooner than later as the 1st gen shuffles' prices have been slashed on the Apple sale page. $33 for the 512 MB and $69 for the 1 GB.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Just checked my order status online. I wanted to delete one of the 2 shuffles I ordered and I was advised thay my order could not be cancelled online. Maybe they are close to shipping. Just wanted to update everyone.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Oct 31. here as well. Best Buy and Futureshop are saying Nov. 10


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just received an email that my new shuffle has been shipped.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Same here. Woohoo!


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Damn it no email alert for me. Hope I get one on Monday.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw this today. http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2006/10/20061029123032.shtml

May already be shipping!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No email for me either, but are those who got emails getting them engraved?

I ordered the day they were released. Something changed though since it no longer shows the engraving on the order form (just that it's personalized). Hoping for a change in order status this week


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Mike, no engraving here.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

No engraving for me either.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine shipped last friday, with engraving. Can't wait.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! I have a November 1st ETA and I didn't even request or pay for priority shipping. I read somewhere that those who ordered quite early were receiving priority shipping due to the long lead time between product announcement and availability. So MIkeF, you may still be in luck and receive it earlier than expected.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No worries, I was just curious. Thanks


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Definitely post when you recieve the shuffles, guys. I really wanna hear what people have to say about this little guy.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Turns out mine shipped out on Friday 

BTW mine is engraved.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Will do FF.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I got the email today... mine has been shipped too! Less than 12 days it says (since I went with the free delivery)


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

WOOHOO!...my shuffle was sent out today Oct.30 with two day delivery. I am hoping that I will get it perhaps on Wednesday. Custom engraving as well, "HABS RULZ".....LOL.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Interesting rumor about an iPod Shuffle Blitz at all retailers on Friday.....

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2185


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Hooray, just saw the notification that my (engraved) shuffle was shipped yesterday as well! I did the 2-day shipping as well; it would be grand if it arrived tomorrow!

-Stephanie


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

It made the news. Just heard on 680 News about the Friday launch.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

*shipped october 29th*

my new shuffle was shipped october 29th...but apparently it's going to be up to 12 days before it gets here

yyyyyeah boy
ps. not engraved


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mcdermij said:


> my new shuffle was shipped october 29th...but apparently it's going to be up to 12 days before it gets here


Yeah... I doubt Apple wants you or anyone else to get it before Friday anyways.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Would make sense for the pre-order folks to get it first though, otherwise what's the point of pre-ordering?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

mikef said:


> Would make sense for the pre-order folks to get it first though, otherwise what's the point of pre-ordering?



I agree. gimme gimme gimmee  

Shipped out on the 27th I can't wait!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine are supposed to arrive tomorrow. They left Memphis early this morning...I got Elvis Shuffles......


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Apple has announced that the new shuffle will be available in all Apple and Apple reseller stores on Friday. The Apple online store now says delivery in 1 to 3 days.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yup, mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow as well... it's in Mississauga, ON right now, which is a mere 50k or so from my house


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Same here... in Mississauga as of 6am today. Trying not to get my hopes up though, just in case, since it doesn't say it's out for delivery yet.

Frustrating though! The main Fedex depot in Mississauga is a 10 minute drive from where I am right now at work.

-Stephanie


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

just wondering, for those receiving their shuffles tomorrow, did you guys do the faster delivery option?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Not me...


----------



## 4cayman (Nov 1, 2005)

Last Friday Apple gave me a $20 credit for the online store because of refund mixup. So I ordered a shuffle with standard shipping. I'm in no hurry to get it. I was surprised to get a email from Apple saying it shipped yesterday via FedEx. Fedex tracking shows it shipped from California yesterday and should be delivered in Victoria, BC today, although I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Got it an hour ago.....it is really cool and great packaging.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Well it looks like no shuffle for me today. Still at Fedex, still hasn't been released by customs or whatever. However, they're showing an estimated delivery of tomorrow before noon, so hopefully that will be accurate.

Would be a bit bummed if I didn't get it till after it was available in-store, what with the pre-order and all. 

-Stephanie


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Same here... hoping it makes the truck for tomorrow morning.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is a pic next to my iPod video. The headphones look exactly the same as the others I have.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

it sure is small


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Bummer! Old headphones.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah... I wonder why you get the *old* headphones with the "new" shuffle - especially since Steve Jobs made such a big deal of the headphones in his September event that launched the iPod Shuffle 2G.

Maybe later boxes will have the new headphones? Maybe they're just clearing out old stock?

Either way, there's a nice FLICKR set of unboxing pics here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndm007/sets/72157594355545398/

(This guy also go the old headphones)


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

According to iLounge, everyone seems to be getting the old phones. It is a tad disappointing, but it is a really, really cool device. I uploaded a bunch of songs and they sound great. The clip seems fine for me, but most often it will be in a front pocket or something. I mean it is a shuffle, so shuffle away.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

That sucks we're not getting the newer headphones


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

mikef, you'll forget about the headphones once you're loaded with music with a full charge on the battery and listening away. But I bet there will be some backlash regarding this because many of the threads on this new shuffle had questions about headphones, so people were definitely happy they were getting the new ones. Like we say here in town, A suivre!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I really wanted to try the new headphones with my 4G and if they were decent, I'd upgrade them...


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

I ordered my new Shuffle (with engraving) Oct. 30th, it was shipped (regular free shipping) on Oct 31st and FedEx just delivered it, Nov 2nd. That's pretty good service if you ask me. Right now I'm charging it and loading it up with my favorite tunes.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

That is great service!

Mine arrived today, but I pre-ordered on the day they were announced.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

So Mike, what is your first impression? I tried mine in the car with an old cassette adapter I had from an old CD player, and I was very impressed with the sound. And the iPod was very easy to navigate while driving. It can be great at times not having a screen. And also important, 24 hours later, and no scratches. Cheers!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

mikeinmontreal said:


> So Mike, what is your first impression?


It is much (!!!) smaller than I expected it to be and very cool! I have absolutely no regrets about this purchase whatsoever. It's actually my wife's, but I will be using it occasionally. I admittedly miss the screen, but for shuffling a good playlist (I'm one who typically hunts for something to listen to), it'll be great.

The sound quality is seemingly very good (just quickly dumped some tunes on to try it out).


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

missed the delivery of my shuffle yesterday  , so I asked my boss if I can work from home, so I can get my shuffle today


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

acc30 said:


> missed the delivery of my shuffle yesterday  , so I asked my boss if I can work from home, so I can get my shuffle today



haha, ya I missed mine yesterday too. Just got it now...soooooo nice.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

haha... i got mine right after I posted too.... loving it so far!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

While I'm dissapointed they didn't ship with the new earphones, did they ship with a middle version? The cord on mine is 4-6in shorter than my old ones, which sucks. Time to go look for some decent in ear ones.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

altrodesigns said:


> While I'm dissapointed they didn't ship with the new earphones, did they ship with a middle version? The cord on mine is 4-6in shorter than my old ones, which sucks. Time to go look for some decent in ear ones.


I think the idea behind the shorter cord is that its designed to be clipped on to the shirt or something similar which is close to the ears. But even the regular ones are not really a good headphones and I doubt the new ones as well. Nothing beats an etymotic or shures.

My mom's shuffle arrived on the 2nd with the laser engraving, the engraving is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo small... tiny... pico...


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Got mine on Fiday from Sherway. A lot closer and more convienient than driving to a depot. Stinking PITA getting my FCS crossgrade out of UPS. I love my shuffle. This is the first portable music player I've had. It's great. Never been a fan of in ear headphones though. They always feel like there just about to fall out. Any recommendations for lightweight regular earphones?


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2003)

"Any recommendations for lightweight regular earphones?[/QUOTE]"


I very much enjoy my Sennheiser earphones with my ipod and also computer. Applestore has them. Around $75


----------

